# swaping a audi a6 2.7 to a s4 engine...



## theswedishass (Mar 8, 2007)

i have a 04 audi a6 2.7t automatic , by brother hit a tree and now i was needing to get another engine.. so i bought a audi s4 parts car. and i swaps the engine. my question is do i leave the s4 tranny with the s4 engine or do u put the a6 tranny with the s4 engine with changing the converter.will there be any other cpu problems and any other problems. please.. i need help.. thanks


----------



## dj jerrylee (Oct 10, 2007)

are they both auto and what year is the s4 you should check the parts numbers to see if they work together and youll have the answer but it should be interchangeable and its whats easiest for u to do


----------

